# RETIRED!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah! I've officially joined the ranks of the retired American worker!

Paper route, working in a bowling alley, then after high school spent 6 years in machine shop (full apprenticeship),then found out I could make a lot more money in trucking so I spent the next 30 years in trucking.

I then finished my working career in the public school system as a maintenance/custodial worker. Wow, one day you're working and the next you are done! The reality of it hits you on that first Monday after you finish up.

Everyone is going to work and you are home-and for good! Well, not one to waste time, I bought myself a few little presents. I always liked mountain biking but I had to tone that down a bit to a cruising bike.

I picked out a 29" Genesis cruiser by Kent. I'm 6'2"s and 220lbs so the extra size is very comfortable. Got my water bottle rack ready and that little carry sack holds you know what-a Slingshot and some ammo for that occasional piece of trash that gets in my way!

I also rewarded myself with a nice, solid American made Power Washer. I was sick of spending $100 every year on a piece of Chinese junk that never lasts. I thought the bike was American made too because the company is right here in my home state of New Jersey.

I guess the parts are but I saw on the box "assembled in China". Well, at least some of the parts are American. I've been trying more and more to buy American when possible.

So when my pills are working and the body is cooperating, keep your eyes peeled for a semi large fellow wearing a Raiders cap either riding a new black bike or power washing something. That person could very well be a retired Flatband!!!!!

Here's a few pictures-Almost forgot the safety helmet!



















:thumbsup:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats!! I hope you have a long, enjoyable retirement !!

Almost all American made bikes are rather expensive and very few components will be made here.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Next a new fishing boat eh ! And might as well get another rod to


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey welcome to ranks of unemployed! When I retired for the first 6 months, I'd wake up and say "what a waste, I should be doing something". But after a few months of leisure, You'd have to beat me with a club to get me back to work. There is just to much "stuff" out there to learn, read about, do to get bored. The internet has so much cool stuff on it, if you are bored, it is because you want to be.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Congratulations Mr. Flatband! It's never what you think it is. All the best sir...

I offer this verse in commemoration:

Retirement, for me, is a dynamic state of mind

I'm busier now than when I was working full time

I used to write funny for those not so inclined

I started businesses too- because I cherish the grind

Relaxation is overrated and leisure's for the tame

I will barge in uninvited and insist to join the game

The key is to remain engaged and fight-off lurking lame

So that when the Reaper claims his prize- he may choke upon my name


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Way to go! The only downside to retirement that I've found is the pay sucks.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Enjoy the freedom and congratulations.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Congrats! Enjoy riding that cruiser!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice Cruiser and congrats on hanging the ol hat 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

You had me until the Raider's cap. Otherwise, congratulations and best wishes in your dotage (from one old guy to another)!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you.

PS- I am really glad you got a helmet to go with that bike.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A great big “WELCOME TO THE CLUB “!! In 6 months you won’t know how you ever had time to work. Just don’t forget to get some shootn in. Congratulations Gary!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

One of my favorite things about retirement is we don’t have to hope for nice weather on our days off. It’s so amazing to be able to go outside any day it’s nice Congratulations on your well deserved retirement.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome to a taste of real freedom!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Gary ! Enjoy it .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Blue Raja said:


> You had me until the Raider's cap. Otherwise, congratulations and best wishes in your dotage (from one old guy to another)!


Yeah Blue, long time Raider fan( since George Blanda was QB ). Even if you hate them you must admit they have the baddest theme song of any team ever-Just win Baby!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Congratulation Gary! Enjoy your new found freedom. I'm envious of the cruiser bike. That's on my retirement plan as well but I'm still 17 1/2 months out.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Good for you! Congratulations.
I'm not there yet. I got another 9 years in the trenches. Sigh


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Welcome to the ranks of the R.O.G. We can do things in mid week...travel when prices are lower....do the things we want when we want...spend more time shooting slingshots and other IMPORTANT things.

GP


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Congratulations on a well deserved retirement!! Enjoy it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Congratulation Gary! Enjoy your new found freedom. I'm envious of the cruiser bike. That's on my retirement plan as well but I'm still 17 1/2 months out.


It comes fast Buddy! Before you know it you'll be a member of the club!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Congrats Gary!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> A great big "WELCOME TO THE CLUB "!! In 6 months you won't know how you ever had time to work. Just don't forget to get some shootn in. Congratulations Gary!!


I agree. I had more time to shoot before I retired.


----------

